# C&C 2x3 coroplast size



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

what dimensions should i get my sheet of coroplast, for a 2x3 C&C cage? :?:


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I use a 47"x32" big sheet and I just put towels over and tuck them under it then the fleece liner and tuck it under too! Then I set the C&C cage on top... this design prevents liner divers. I'll show you a pic 
I didn't have it tucked very good, but that's the general idea. (I cut a square out of the sheet to make it this shape)


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

oh.. interesting.. so the bottom of your coroplast isn't connected to the sides??


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I got the coroplast for my C&C cage today. I got a 58" x 43.5" piece. I had 6 left over cube pieces so I laid them out in the middle of the coroplast WITH the pieces that connect them together and then I centered that on the board. With a pencil, I drew lines from the inside edge of the squares. When that was done I had 7.5 inches or so extra to have come up the sides of the cage. I just cut through one side of the plastic instead of all the way through and then bent the sides up, used some packing tape to hold it together and there you have it! I'll include a picture for ya.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Tym4myself said:


> I got the coroplast for my C&C cage today. I got a 58" x 43.5" piece. I had 6 left over cube pieces so I laid them out in the middle of the coroplast WITH the pieces that connect them together and then I centered that on the board. With a pencil, I drew lines from the inside edge of the squares. When that was done I had 7.5 inches or so extra to have come up the sides of the cage. I just cut through one side of the plastic instead of all the way through and then bent the sides up, used some packing tape to hold it together and there you have it! I'll include a picture for ya.


thanks! the way you did it makes a lot of sense. so you just made this a lot easier for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I copied this cage from Amanda at Quality Quills. Her video on the cage is 



I really like this cage!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

oh! i love coming across new hedgie videos on youtube! i don't think i had seen this one before.. or maybe i have.. not sure!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

so no my bottom isnt connected to the sides  the sides are taped in onto the grids and i set the cage on top because my hedgies like to liner dive and this is way easier to clean in my opinion!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Tabi said:


> so no my bottom isnt connected to the sides  the sides are taped in onto the grids and i set the cage on top because my hedgies like to liner dive and this is way easier to clean in my opinion!


thats a very nice idea, i am going to try to make my liners go up the sides of the coroplast so i think that should discourage diving, but if he some how finds a way i'll remember the way you did it.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I've seen people do that too! but it bugged me how it looked on the outside :roll: im a perfectionist haha good luck! I love building cages and decorating


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Tabi said:


> I've seen people do that too! but it bugged me how it looked on the outside :roll: im a perfectionist haha good luck! I love building cages and decorating


thanks, i'm going to try and make the side strips longer so that they fold over the side of the coroplast, down the outside and tucked under the bottom of the coroplast.. if that makes sense.. i'm building the cage in the next few days and once it is done i will start to make the liner and if it turns out like i planned i will put a picture on here. 

i love planning out his cage too! it's so fun buying and making stuff for him


----------

